# report on fishing vessel grounding



## midnight (Sep 10, 2008)

skipper charged not sure with what at the moment

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/highlands-islands/224901-crew-airlifted-from-stricken-fishing-boat/


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Skipper Xavier Leaute was fined £3000 for failing to keep a propoer look-out and failing to navigate safely. News story at
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-12345624


----------

